# Debris situation in East Galveston bay



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Can anyone update the debris situation in East bay ? Itching to get the boat out but don't want to run over a bunch of IKE leftovers. Any information on fishable water appreciated..


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

I went out Sunday around trinity (dow's,fisher) and was surprised there was not much in the water. I didn't see not 1 board floating . Maybe I was just lucky . I'm sure east bay might have more . just take it easy .


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

i ran from texas city to boliver through the intercoastal to smith point saw maybe 6 small boards that trip which was sunday!


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

Say where did you launch from?


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*East Bay*

Had a buddy break his skeg off and bend his prop shaft on the North shoreline of East bay. He didn't know what he hit, but he said it was solid whatever it was. They put in at the locks on the Trinity river.


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

i launched from the boat ramp under the 146 bridge by hillmans


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Same situation in Trinity Bay....boards small to LARGE here and there, but you best watch out for them....hit a glancing blow yesterday on probably a 2x6 top of pier board....was going into the sun and never saw it till almost too late....JT


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

So the reports that a huge debris field several miles long that is stopping up the Trinity River is a gross exageration?


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

I launched at Moses lake Sunday, went all the way to Anahuac down the N. shore line. Once you get past Richards reef there are many serious debris fields. There are large 10" x10" post stuck in the bottom only barley bisable from the surface. Do not try to navagate this area in the dark. I had several close incounters in braud day light. As to the condition of the water, It was good, green and clear.
Would have posted earlery but my camera battery died and I only have a couple of pic. And we all know these post arn't any good with out pics. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Booner (Sep 24, 2008)

It's rough out there. Expect the unexpected there's anything form big steel storage containers to 4x4's 12x12's all kind of stuff to ruin your day. Fly low and Slow.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I heard of many pipes just inches above the surface and lots of floating wood mainly in the middle of trinity 
and I think a boat or two


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks to all who posted, I think I'll concentrate on matagorda this fall


----------



## jumpminow (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been to both bays. Lot's of debris. 60% of wells in Trinity badly damaged. Lots of stationary and floating debris in East Bay, especially towards the back of the bay. No telling what is lurking under the surface.


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

I launched from Thompson's Saturday morning and ran to Jack's Pocket and we saw several telephone poles barely sticking out of the water as well as what looked to be a small bridge or what was a piece of one. We also saw two full size (4 X 8) sheets of plywood floating along. There are lots of poles barely visible around shorelines where piers used to be. I would exercise extreme caution, that section of bridge we saw was low in the water and it would completely total anything that ran into it. Overall I was suprised there wasn't more debris but what is there is dangerous.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

snapcon said:


> So the reports that a huge debris field several miles long that is stopping up the Trinity River is a gross exageration?


The major debris fields I know of are all 8-10 miles inland.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

fstarkey said:


> I launched from Thompson's Saturday morning and ran to Jack's Pocket and we saw several telephone poles barely sticking out of the water as well as what looked to be a small bridge or what was a piece of one. We also saw two full size (4 X 8) sheets of plywood floating along. There are lots of poles barely visible around shorelines where piers used to be. I would exercise extreme caution, that section of bridge we saw was low in the water and it would completely total anything that ran into it. Overall I was suprised there wasn't more debris but what is there is dangerous.


Starkey,
Can you get us a little closer to where you saw the bridge??

Biggie


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

snapcon said:


> So the reports that a huge debris field several miles long that is stopping up the Trinity River is a gross exageration?


Yes it is, i never heard that!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There may be debris up inland rivers and bayous. There was very little debris in west bay until we started getting the strong onshore wind Friday and it began to drift out of the canals. Well, part of it is the high tides and wind and the other part lazy *** people just pushing debis in the water rather than drag it to the front.

Over all mid West bay both North and South shorelines are pretty clear....at least what you can see!


----------

